# مسابقة فى انجيل مرقس



## thekingmina (30 يناير 2009)

السوال الاول

اذكر ماتعرفة عن هذة الاشخاص 
1/سمعان الابراص
2/يوسف الرامى
3/سالومة
4/بارتيماوس
5/باراباس
6/سمعان القييروانى
7/يايروس
8/هيروديا
9/بيلاطس
10/بطرس
11/هيردوس
12/مريم المجدلية

السوال الثانى
رتب هذة الاحداث مه ذكر الشاهد
1/عشاء الفصح
2/دخول السيد المسيح الى اروشليم
3/التجلى
4/القيض على يسوع وقبلة يهوذا الخائن
5/انكار بطرس السيد المسيح
6/محاكمة السيد المسيح امام رئيس الكهنة
7/محاكمة السيد المسيح امام بيلاطس
8/قطع راس يوحنا المعمدان
9/معمودية الرب يسوع
10/ظهور السيد المسيح لتلميذىعمواس
11/التجربة على الجبل
12/اختيار السيد المسيح لتلاميذة الاتنى عشرة

السوال الثالث
اذكر الاحداث التى ذكر فيها رقم 12 مع ذكر الشاهد فى انجيل مرقس


السوال الخامس اكمل العبارات
1/تدعوا الكنيسة يوحنا المعمدان بالسابق لانة
2/قضى السيد المسيح 40 يوما فى البرية مع
3/بداء يسوع خدمتة بعد
4/عندما قال السيد المسيح امنوا بالانجيل كان يقصد
5/بدء السيد المسيح خدمتة على نطاق واسع فى
6/فى بداية خدمة المسيح فى الجليل كان يعظ فى
7/بعد ان ذاع صيت المسيح كان يعظ فى
8/قال يسوع ان السبت لاجل الانسان بمعنى
9/اعتبر السيد المسيح ان اخواتة وامة هم كل من
10/فسر السيد المسيح الزرع بالكلمة اما الثمار فقد فسرها ب
11/ذهب السيد المسيح الى وطنو الناصرة وهناك قالوا عنة ان
12/يقول انجيل مرقس لم يفهموا بالارغفةيقصد بذللك
13/مبطلين وصية اللة بتقليدكم التقليد هنا هو
14/كلمة البنين ماذا يقصد بيها
15/قال والد الصبى اومن ياسيد عدم ايمانىويقصد بذلك
16/ذكر يسوع ان موسى النبى سمح لليهود بتطليق زوجاتهم لان
17/فى الاصحاحات 8و9و10 تحدث المسيح مع التلاميذ عن الامة وقيامتة كام مرة
18/دخل السيد المسيح الى اروشليم من جهو جبل
19/قضى يسوع يومة فى اورشليم تم قضى الليل فى بيت
20/فى مثل المرامين كان ابن صاحب الكرم مثالا ل
21/كان الصديقون يومنون
22/قال يسوع لواحد من الكتبة لست بعيد عن ملكوت الل لانة كان​


----------



## mero_engel (1 فبراير 2009)

*انا مفهمتش قصدك *
*انت محتاج اجابه علي الاسئله دي *
*ولا حابب انها تخليها مسابقه و الكل يجاوب معاك ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## youhana louize (3 يونيو 2010)

انا *محتاج اجابه علي الاسئله دي *


----------



## nahooda (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك thekingmina
هتفيد كتير فى تحضير مسابقات لمهرجان الكرازة للمرحلة الأعدادية
بعد اذنك هاخد منها أسئلة للخدمة


----------



## akmalfad (12 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## ABOTARBO (13 سبتمبر 2011)

ميرسى للمسابقة الحلوة دى
جارى القراءة والاجابة

+ ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## erin ramzy (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انا *محتاج اجابه علي الاسئله دي *


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

erin ramzy قال:


> انا *محتاج اجابه علي الاسئله دي *


ما لو قرينا انجيل مرقس اكيد هنعرف الاجابة وهتكون سهلة


----------



## erin ramzy (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انا قرايت بس مش عارفة اطلع الاجابات الصحيحة


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

erin ramzy قال:


> انا قرايت بس مش عارفة اطلع الاجابات الصحيحة


حاضر هحاول اجاوبها لحضرتك وهضيفها للموضوع
سلام ونعمه


----------



## erin ramzy (20 سبتمبر 2011)

انا بشكرك اوى السلام والنعمة


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 سبتمبر 2011)

erin ramzy قال:


> انا بشكرك اوى السلام والنعمة


لو عايزة مسابقات تانى كتيييييييييييييرة خالص هتلاقى فى قسم الاطفال 

ودة لينك الموضوع بتاع المسابقات اوكى ولو احتجتى اى مسابقة لاى سفر بنعمة ربنا هدور واضيفهالك للموضوع دة اوكى

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=179473


----------



## EZZAT9 (12 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

